# Happy Easter...



## Toby from MO (Apr 12, 2009)

I've been looking forward to this weekend for some time. Spending a 3-day Easter weekend on the river, together with the entire family, has become an annual thing. Work, kids and life in general has had us running not stop since the ringing in of the New Year. That said, no matter what was scheduled this weekend it was to include grandkids, grandparents, brothers, sisters, eggs, easter bunnies...and don't forget...jet boats and fishing.

It was the first time out in the boat since fishing a trout tournament on Taneycomo back in early January. Friday was kind of cold and nasty but Saturday was awesome. Had real good crappie fishing in the AM & PM with a whole lot of boating fun throughout the rest of the day. =D>


----------



## Zum (Apr 13, 2009)

Great time with the family,WTG.


----------



## turne032 (Apr 13, 2009)

I feel the same, i had a great weekend. Saturday took some girls to the river, had some big boy sodas, came home with some rosey red cheeks. 





I love springtime. Seeing all the trees buding out, grass starting to green up. Even seen a bald eagle. And then spent sunday with the family....it was a great weekend


----------



## Codeman (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds like fun. I was on the lake Friday and man I should have just stayed home, between the wind and it got cool.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 13, 2009)

turne032 said:


> I feel the same, i had a great weekend. Saturday took some girls to the river, had some big boy sodas, came home with some rosey red cheeks.



Why do something embarrassing with the ladies. :wink:


----------



## Toby from MO (Apr 13, 2009)

turne032 said:


> I feel the same, i had a great weekend. Saturday took some girls to the river, had some big boy sodas, came home with some rosey red cheeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. Didn't realize it until Saturday evening but my face and neck were sun burnt. #-o 

I take it those girls are your sisters, right? :wink:


----------



## Seth (Apr 15, 2009)

I was on Easter break Thursday - Tuesday. Spent everyday but Sunday on the water and had a blast. Glad you guys had a good time also.


----------

